# How To Remove Movement On Sekonda?



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi - I got a sekonda 2427 auto 'made in ussr' today at the boot sale in a sorry state but when I took the back off it looks like new inside - question is, can anyone advise how to get the movement out (so I can clean the dial and back of the glass)

Do I need special tools or anything?

Cheers nevets10


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

nevets10 said:


> Hi - I got a sekonda 2427 auto 'made in ussr' today at the boot sale in a sorry state but when I took the back off it looks like new inside - question is, can anyone advise how to get the movement out (so I can clean the dial and back of the glass)
> 
> Do I need special tools or anything?
> 
> Cheers nevets10


Hi, All though I've not had any experience with Sekondas, you dont usually need any special tools to extract a watch movement. It's usually just a case of removing the winder stem then the movement will come out. The main tools required are some small screwdrivers and tweezers. to remove the stem you have to press what appears to be a metal stud located somewhere near where the stem goes into the movement.

Sorry for such a late reply but I hope this helps.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

From memory, the last time I uncased a 2427, I had the crown in the winding position when I extracted the stem, and it didn't jam up afterwards.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HiÂ

Best to practice on something 1st, something you dont mind breaking, but it is quite easy.

Here is a picture of the release for the crown

[IMG alt="img00108201009071753mod.j...img408/8940/img00108201009071753mod.jpg[/IMG]

also google it, there are many guides,

pull the crown out like your are going to set the time, then press the release with an appropriate tool, then pull out the crown, usually the movement will release.

Good luck Martin


----------

